# Stony Creek and northern Dauphin county morels



## Frank W Duschek (Apr 19, 2019)

Is anyone finding morels yet? Where should I start my search? Im a new member here and this is my first year hunting them


----------



## interloper (Apr 10, 2013)

South facing slopes.

Stony Creek is a really nice area.


----------

